# S.O.S in Conjunction with K.I.S.S.



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

S.O.S in Conjunction with K.I.S.S.

Those that remember the 1st ever K.I.S.S event remember having a great time out at the Headlands Long Wall. Since the first event 3 years ago, we havent had mother nature cooperate with us. So last year was washed out, as well as this year hasnt cooperated with us.

My goal with the K.I.S.S event was first and foremost to help others learn how to rig and catch the steelhead, have fun, as well as to meet new people from the OGF Family. I will be the first to admit I am no pro at fishing for steelhead, actually I am far from it. I have lots to learn still, but I can say that I have been committed to learning about this species for several years now. I have picked up on tips and tricks from others, as well as dedicated a lot of time walking the rivers and reading a lot of reference material. I have also gone to a few seminars to continue learning.

There are days that I go out and slay the steelhead. My best day ever was 17 steelhead. Other days I go out and get skunked. Whether I get skunked or I have a few fish day, or if I have a great day, I always enjoy being out on the water, finding new spots, casting my rig, and hoping for the best. 

There is nothing like standing all alone in the river, listening to the birds chirp, watching deer run around the woods, and looking for those steelies to hit the surface and roll.

Since the first K.I.S.S event where there were approximately 25-30 OGF members that attended, I can count on 1 hand the number of times I have steelhead fished with anyone since then. That was 3 years ago.

This brings me to the title of this post. S.O.S in Conjunction with K.I.S.S.

Basically this stands for Sharing Our Steelhead via Keeping It Simple Steelhead

I wanted to figure out a way to continue the KISS event that many had enjoyed a few years back. Since the weather, waves, and flow at the mouths of the rivers makes it much more difficult at the Headlands Park Grand River, I have come up with another plan, because I myself also enjoyed the KISS event and want it to continue in some sort of fashion.

I rarely miss fishing at least 1 day on the weekend. Whether it is Saturday or Sunday, I make my way up to the rivers to try my hand at getting some steelies. The main river I fish is the Chagrin. I begin near the mouth and work my way upriver throughout the morning.

So here is my offer.

1.	I will take up to 2 people per weekend that I go. The target people that would best be suited for this offer would be those that arent familiar with the Chagrin, or are also not familiar with Steelhead fishing, or just havent been successful at it yet.

2.	I will show you at least 4 Public access spots on the Chagrin

3.	I will show you how I fish for the steelies with both spawn and jig/maggot.

4.	I will show you how I read the water

5.	I will show you how I decide what river I will go too each trip.

6.	I will show you how to read a topographical map and aerial maps

7.	I will show you how I tie Florocarbon to the Mono main line

8.	I will show you the different floats I carry and why.

9.	I will show you the closest Bait Shop to get your supplies and such.



Basically I will do my best to give the beginner steelheader a jump on their learning curve and hopefully as a bonus they will get into some steelies while we are fishing.

I will also the night before speak to each person joining me as to the plan for the morning. If the Chagrin is blown out, I will have a backup plan. If all rivers are blown out I will decide the night before what to do.

I wont guarantee any fish being caught as like I said I get skunked toohaha

If your someone that has steelhead fished before and are familiar with it, but not the Chagrin, dont feel shy.hollar at me and I can show you around.

So what do I get out of this..

Its very simple, I get to teach others, maybe make some new friends, and I get to see you smile when you hopefully get your steelie to shore. I will never ever forget when Hardwaterfan got his first steelie and I helped him net it, and take a photo of him and his catch. The smile on his face was worth it for me.

There is no charge, nothing that I expect out of this, no Gas Money..nadda.I go up each weekend either way, so it isnt anymore expense to me.

By taking others with me, we can also try different presentations at the same time and see what they steelies are hitting on best.

I will meet you at a central location and you can follow me up.

If at the first spot we fish, we are hammering the fish, we will continue to fish, yet I will still show you the rest of the public access spots even though we may not fish them. This way you can go back at a later time to those locations.

If for some reason while fishing the steelies are only hitting one color and you dont have it, I most likely will and I will gladly share with you what is in my fly box that I have tied.

This offer will begin for the November 4th weekend. Depending on the response I get, will determine how soon I can get those that are interested in this to go with me. I will start by taking those that respond first. If the weekend we go doesnt work for your schedule I will take the next in line and will take you either the weekend after or on a weekend that works best for you.

All of this is contingent on my schedule as well, but like I said I try and make it out every weekend. Pending my day job sending me out of town or family stuff, I should be able to make it out the majority of the time.

I am not sure that I am prepared for a mass flood of requests, but I can say that I will do my best to take everyone out that is interested. Best case is I can get to 8 people a month.

On a personal note, I wish I had someone to give me this opportunity when I first started, as regardless of catching fish, just learning the public access spots, how to rig up, and reading the water would have been nice then. I hope that some of you take advantage of the offer, as I am happy to pass on what I have learned. Heck, if someone that knows another river were to ask me to come along I would be there in a heartbeat, so to me this is a great opportunity.

Some of you may be saying I am crazy for giving info out so freely, but I say I will only get out of this sport what I put in. The friendships I have gained throughout the years on OGF is why I am still around.

If your interested, you know where to find me. PM or Respond to the post and we will hookup.

Flash----------------------------------out


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I am not intersted, but its a great way to get people to learn how to fish for steel.
*CAUGH* (peple) 
By the way he is correct, I sure wish I had someone do this for me when I first started!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Ksu ...... u are impressing me more and more as a human being.... you have come a long way from the old days of the other site...... Kinda like a scrooge and christmas...lol


Frank


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ben, hopefully i can take you up on this offer soon...you ol scrooge...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I am not intersted, but its a great way to get people to learn how to fish for steel.
> *CAUGH* (peple)
> By the way he is correct, I sure wish I had someone do this for me when I first started!



ha ha ha..... sad but so true what the heck shure why not.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Many of us 'steelhead vets' are available for much of the same treatment as well. That's where the 'pm' feature is best used. Works even better when the trip can be 'traded' for a different type of trip (like Erie in a boat...). 

I have 'guided' many folks in the past years (some from this site), just not in an advertised or formal manner (nothing wrong with that - no bashing intended). I have run across some folks that I have previously taken out on their first trip -- and are outfished by some as well. A little streamside help can go a long way, especially in the areas of rigging, water reading, and river timing.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Steel Cranium as well....

He taught me how to safely catch and release seagulls....haha...

flash----------------out


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Heck thats an offer that can't be passed up, I'll have to figure out a good time for me and give you a hollar Flash.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

"He taught me how to safely catch and release seagulls"

Yep. I'm getting good at that. Hooked another last night casting from the piers for steelies/walleye. They were hovering in packs near the shoreline with their faces in the stiff east wind (10knots from the NE, riiight...). It picked a cleo before it hit the water. Luckily, a long distance release this time. Unfortunately, the only 'hit' of the evening.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Thats funny steel, I caught one once also. Through out a surface lure the seagull came down and took it up in the air for a while then I yanked it out of its mouth.


----------



## steelwaters (Oct 28, 2006)

KSU any time you wanna go you can give me a yell ... I am always up for some steelheading . I used to have a steelhead fishing partner but my work days changed and i only have weekends off . I have been going it alone . But shoot me an e-mail and i will e-ya back . [email protected]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id love to take you up on that offer. i am very much a novice and would love to learn to read unproductive water and fish where the fish are. my problem this year seems to be landing a fish.. only one in 3 outing. never fished the chagrin much to my chagrin(haha) hell im even willing to trade up a day of trolling on my boat next year..we limit almost everytime this year. you just cant tell ANYONE about my secret weapon..you'll need to swear on the helm before we launch. just kidding.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I got all those that are interested on my list. I will be contacting you all via email or PM soon.

Looking foreward to meeting you all and doing some fishing.

flash------------------------------------out


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

KSU, if you have more room, I'd love to take you up on that offer. Mostly my weekends are free, except in December. Got a lot of travel scheduled then. I'll be traveling to Sri Lanka of all places  (I love traveling to other countries, but am a bit worried about their little civil war), Switzerland, and San Diego (assuming I survive Sri Lanka).

my qualifications (or lack thereof) are
1) never caught a steelhead
2) never fished east of Rocky River
3) first year fishing!
4) never caught a seagull  
5) promise to pass on the knowledge to someone else after I learn to stop embarassing myself.

seriously, I'd be overjoyed to tag along just to learn how to interpret topo maps and figure out how to read the water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey mazer. Vermilion good for steel. Have you ever tried that before.
I fish for steel down there alot I fly fish for them. And I even caught a sea gull on a fly rod. With a hand to beak combat included.


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I have tried the Vermilion a couple of times. Got one smallmouth and a few creek chubs. I'm at the front end of the learning curve, trying to figure out where I should be fishing (eg reading the water). After all, if you're fishing where there are no fish, you'll never catch anything.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the list I have so far.....

TxTransplant
Ra0035
Johnboy
People of the Perch
Y-Town
SteelWaters
EZbite
Mazer
ajdrums428
knightwinder

Now if the rain would stop and the river becomes fishable, I can begin working on showing some others how and where to fish.....

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Myself and Ra0035 are going to be hitting the Chagrin in the morning. If anyone on the list above is interested, I think 1 more person to our group would be appropriate. First person to PM me that they can go, and I will contact them about the details of tomorrow.

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

How did you make out today Ben after you left this morning? Catch any more?


----------

